# I am now a vip



## rowleyxlt0501 (Oct 15, 2015)

I am now a vip . Just placed  my first order with H-as. If their product is as good as there customer service so far I will be very pleased. Will be sure to update with TD and product reviews


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 4, 2015)

Ive revoked your vip status


----------

